# So this is the iPhone, eh?



## Kyoji (Jan 9, 2007)

http://www.engadget.com/2007/01/09/the-apple-iphone/

Well, Apple came, Apple saw, and Apple conquered. In an hour they have done what every smart phone maker out there has been trying to do for the past three years.

I need one, now.


----------



## ShadowXP (Jan 9, 2007)

It is possible the greatest thing I have ever seen, ever.


----------



## Veho (Jan 9, 2007)

QUOTE(Kyoji @ Jan 9 2007 said:


> In an hour they have done what every smart phone maker out there has been trying to do for the past three years.



Blatantly copy the Sony Erricsson p910i? Only they didn't even bother to add the detachable qwerty keyboard; why type comfortably when you can suffer?


----------



## Sekkyumu (Jan 9, 2007)

The most powerfull phone ever.


----------



## iamwhoiam (Jan 9, 2007)

oh my god.
oh my god.
ermm.
oh god.


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 9, 2007)

QUOTE(veho @ Jan 9 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Kyoji @ Jan 9 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > In an hour they have done what every smart phone maker out there has been trying to do for the past three years.
> ...


Exactly what I thought, I was hoping to see a major revolution, from what I've read from various press reports it looks the same as what Nokia, Sony Erricsson and others have already done. I wonder what the price would be, would it cost the same as those phones or maybe even a fancy PDA?


----------



## Harsky (Jan 9, 2007)

Funny. Yesterday, when I got a K800i from my uncle, I was thinking, how nice would it be if you could use touch screen to dial the numbers. Nonetheless, trying to reinvent the phone is a bold thing to try and do. Then again, when mobile phones first came out, the main selling point was it's portabilty.... then as the years gone by, tons of things were added on. MP3, video playback, radio, internet. I bet when they're designing a new phone they say, "don't forget that it has to MAKE a phone call". "Whoops".


----------



## Kyoji (Jan 9, 2007)

QUOTE(veho @ Jan 9 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Kyoji @ Jan 9 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > In an hour they have done what every smart phone maker out there has been trying to do for the past three years.
> ...


LOL, are you kidding me? did you even read the article? This combines a Nokia Internet tablet, A PDA (that runs OSX), and iPod, and a cellphone with some pretty sweet features. Even comparing this to an Erricsson, or any other phone on the market right now is foolish. This phone is an absolutely amazing piece of engineering. Don't let errant Apple bias jade you!


----------



## shaunj66 (Jan 9, 2007)

*FIVE HUNDRED AND NINETY NINE U.S. DOLLARS!* And one extra penny please.

It looks good... But a bit too big for my liking. 

I'm surprised they remembered to make it a phone on top of everything else they've put into it.


----------



## Veho (Jan 9, 2007)

QUOTE(Harsky @ Jan 9 2007 said:


> "don't forget that it has to MAKE a phone call". "Whoops".









So _that's_ what happened to the first N-Gage


----------



## T-hug (Jan 9, 2007)

This has been on the news on the radio all day today.  I don't see the big deal myself at all.


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 9, 2007)

I wonder if some DS games would show up? Maybe Phoenix Wright, I know theres mobile version of that, now they could do a touch screen one this and the others.


----------



## Veho (Jan 9, 2007)

Just checked ...aaaaand _yes_, it costs as much as a PS3


----------



## Kyoji (Jan 9, 2007)

QUOTE(veho @ Jan 9 2007 said:


> Just checked ...aaaaand _yes_, it costs as much as a PS3Â


The price is about on par with what other high-end smart phones cost. Except this one looks worlds better, and heck, it freaking runs OSX. Thats insane.


----------



## PineappleH (Jan 9, 2007)

Very nice phone indeed.


----------



## iamwhoiam (Jan 9, 2007)

http://blog.t3.co.uk/page/t3?entry=countdown_for_macworld

More info on specs / features

I want GPS though... those HTC boys might have a hard time trying to catch up with this one, but at least they have sat nav =]


----------



## Veho (Jan 9, 2007)

QUOTE(Kyoji @ Jan 9 2007 said:


> LOL, are you kidding me? did you even read the article? This combines a Nokia Internet tablet, A PDA (that runs OSX), and iPod, and a cellphone with some pretty sweet features. Even comparing this to an Erricsson, or any other phone on the market right now is foolish. This phone is an absolutely amazing piece of engineering. Don't let errant Apple bias jade you!



...and the only _real_ innovation (that isn't already present on _each and every other smartphone_) is the multitouch screen. 

Now, that _is_ pretty amazing, but _man_, $600


----------



## Harsky (Jan 9, 2007)

I'd love to see if an Elite Beat Agent type game will appear on it. But really, for FIVE HUNDRED AND NINETY NINE DOLLARS the screen should be uber scratch resistant.... of have the same technology that some cars have where if it scratches, it becomes like a human body and does a type of scab over cut action


----------



## iamwhoiam (Jan 9, 2007)

Cars can scab? Where have i been living for the past 20 years?


----------



## Harsky (Jan 9, 2007)

QUOTE(iamwhoiam @ Jan 9 2007 said:


> Cars can scab? Where have i been living for the past 20 years?


Cannot remember exactly but I remember reading it in Auto Express where someone was invited to a car coated with special paint and then handed a wire brush. Cue RUB RUB RUB with wire brush and suddenly, it covers the scratches up itself.


----------



## Psyfira (Jan 9, 2007)

2 thoughts:
1. Accessibility issues: Is it actually going to be possible to use this phone with one hand? Anything placed on the top half of the screen would be unreachable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




2. Fingerprints!


----------



## iamwhoiam (Jan 9, 2007)

Apple will have found some alien-grade technology to get rid of the fingerprints.

Regarding the one hand issue... who actually texts / calls people on one hand anyways? I can't remember ever using my mobile (and it's small enough to do so, w810i) one handed.

And if you're driving, you should be using headset


----------



## Extreme Coder (Jan 9, 2007)

Pure p3nwage. I've been waiting with a crappy Nokia 3220 all these years waiting for The Phone. Looks like this will be it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Too bad they didn't announce a memory card version 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hardly use 512 MB of data, 4-GB is gonna be overkill.
Not to take anywone's excitement away, but why do we have to care for if it runs OS X or it runs BSD?


----------



## Qpido (Jan 9, 2007)

QUOTE(iamwhoiam @ Jan 9 2007 said:


> Regarding the one hand issue... who actually texts / calls people on one hand anyways? I can't remember ever using my mobile (and it's small enough to do so, w810i) one handed.



I do..all the time.

Q~


----------



## rezen (Jan 9, 2007)

Because of what it can offer the user.

Man, something tells me Nintendo will be coming to Apple for their Touch Screen technology for the second DS...


----------



## iamwhoiam (Jan 9, 2007)

QUOTE(Qpido @ Jan 9 2007 said:


> I do..all the time.
> 
> Q~



I suppose checking things like if you've got SMS or miss calls... The apple comes with a finger stroke unlocking/locking on the phone anyways, so this isn't a problem.

I mean, who actually uses stuff "at the top of the screen"? I haven't ever seen one person use a smartphone one handed. Everyone's just being critical of the iPhone because of its one major flaw... cost!


----------



## Kyoji (Jan 9, 2007)

QUOTE(Extreme Coder @ Jan 9 2007 said:


> Not to take anywone's excitement away, but why do we have to care for if it runs OS X or it runs BSD?


Desktop applications on a phone. This opens up a HUGE library of applications ready to run on a portable device. Not to mention coders will not need to learn a new platform to code for this..if you do OSX already, you are set.


----------



## MaHe (Jan 9, 2007)

QUOTE(iamwhoiam @ Jan 9 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Qpido @ Jan 9 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I do..all the time.
> ...


Not really, I use it that way all the time ...


----------



## Extreme Coder (Jan 9, 2007)

QUOTE(Kyoji @ Jan 9 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Extreme Coder @ Jan 9 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Not to take anywone's excitement away, but why do we have to care for if it runs OS X or it runs BSD?
> ...



So you mean to say that the iPhone will run any OS X application with ease? Even though I doubt it has the power to run OS X AND it's programs.


----------



## Qpido (Jan 9, 2007)

QUOTE(iamwhoiam @ Jan 9 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Qpido @ Jan 9 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I do..all the time.
> ...



I don't exactly know what u mean, I have a smartphone.
I have big hands aswell, if that helps with your reply.

Q~


----------



## iamwhoiam (Jan 9, 2007)

If it costs $600 on 2 contract, the standalone product is probably gonna be costing $1200... which I believe you can buy a new mac for


----------



## iamwhoiam (Jan 9, 2007)

apple.com has just been updated:

http://www.apple.com/iphone/

also on a side note... are they allowed to call it the iPhone if there are already products on the market with the same name?

http://www.t3.co.uk/news/247/communication...iphone_unveiled!

Surely there is some trademark infringement here?


Edit: Judging by this picture:





and the keynote in which steve jobs is actually using the phone... i'd say it's definitely ok for one handed operation if you're that way inclined =]


----------



## Gamesphere (Jan 9, 2007)

Y the hell would I want a 600$ phone to get stolen,lose or break.....

Its some crap...


----------



## Psyfira (Jan 9, 2007)

QUOTE(iamwhoiam @ Jan 9 2007 said:


> I mean, who actually uses stuff "at the top of the screen"? I haven't ever seen one person use a smartphone one handed. Everyone's just being critical of the iPhone because of its one major flaw... cost!


Actually I have nothing against Apple. That really was the first two things that came to mind. The "top of the screen" will have half of your contacts list, and there's no screens showing the layout of the number keys so you might even need it for that too.

Come to think of it though, all PDA phones have the same one-handed problem. And IMO most mobile phones are too expensive without contracts. (I don't use mine enough to warrant having a monthly fee, so I'm used to looking at standalone handset prices)


----------



## jtroye32 (Jan 9, 2007)

cons: it's not a 3G phone, it doesn't have an fm radio, it doesn't have infrared, osx is shit. from what i can tell it's not very revolutionary. it's still a pretty nice looking phone though, not 500-600 dollar nice though. Apple is notorious for overpriced shit, but the fanboys are going to be all over it anyway. plus no one has reviewed it yet.. we'll let the reviews give it its due place.

ds-x is to apple iphone as r4/simply is to sony ericsson


----------



## lookout (Jan 9, 2007)

What wrong with PDA? I still got my Imate - anybody?...


----------



## jtroye32 (Jan 9, 2007)

and wouldn't gaming be very awkward with only a touch screen?


----------



## mthrnite (Jan 9, 2007)

As an apple fanboy myself, I must say, this is uhhh, how you say.. MADE OF WIN!!!
They've been dodging rumors forever, so I figure this one's pretty well thought out by now.
Should be nice.
It'll raise the bar at least, apple stuff tends to do that.


----------



## Darkforce (Jan 9, 2007)

Saw this earlier today and just wow, really nice bit of kit. Not exactly cheap but with falling flash memory prices it'll soon drop in price. Besides with cheap contract deals over here in the UK, us Brits at least will probably be able to get it for free on a £30/month contact lol.


----------



## jtroye32 (Jan 9, 2007)

"The original PDAs did not have tactile keyboards. Just a touchscreen. Only recently did new PDA designs start having these keyboards because people wanted to type on them rather than on a soft keyboard on a touchscreen. Apple takes one step backwards and claims it's a step forwards? How ironic.

Multitouch? Based on Steve's description Synaptics had this technology for more than a decade now. Don't make me laugh."


----------



## Dirtie (Jan 9, 2007)

I not really fussed with what phones have become, not long ago I needed a new one and decided to get the most basic one I could find - it's not colour, it does SMS and it makes calls.

I've got a computer at home thankyou very much.


----------



## friedchicken (Jan 9, 2007)

QUOTE(iamwhoiam @ Jan 9 2007 said:


> also on a side note... are they allowed to call it the iPhone if there are already products on the market with the same name?



They cant call it that if it already copyrighted. Just like how I cant build a computer and sell it by the name Alienware.

I have nothing against apple. They sometimes comes out with good products. $600 phone, not a bad price if you consider phone prices w/o contracts. This is too bulky for my taste though. I'd rather buy 2 more Wii's with money left over for accesories than get this.


----------



## lumo (Jan 9, 2007)

Meh - nokia made the harddrive phone first with N91.  I got it and fell in love, 4gb for music plus symbian OS (for anyone who doesnt know that means loadsa cool apps, games and emus) and nokias 'next gen' games coming out later this year.  All apple seems to have different is a touch screen but i have a DS for touch screen gaming and buttons are fine for everything else


----------



## Foie (Jan 10, 2007)

I bet this phone will have crappy reception  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(I bet I'm the only one who has thought of that)

It does look PRETTY DANG ROTTEN SWEET though.  I might get one if it comes to T-Mobile for cheap with a contract.  Just maybe...


----------



## phoood (Jan 10, 2007)

You can't bash them.

Go ahead, try it.

Me?  I hated the idea of apple and everybody flocking to them (like the ipod, and some people _still_ do dispise people with one)

But if apple does it well, and IT DOES DO IT WELL, then I have no qualms.
Except about the price.  But other than that, its one damn badass, ninja killing device.

edit-
oh yeah, no way in hell is it gona suck.  if they keep this a secret and dissapoint everybody.. well, you know where I'm going.

it already beat the zune's ass.


----------



## The Teej (Jan 10, 2007)

If they can make it so I can get my music and videos on my PC via Wi-Fi and iTunes, then I'm sold. I've been looking for a device that can do this well for a while now.


----------



## adgloride (Jan 10, 2007)

I wonder if like the iPod you have to send the iPhone back to apple to replace the battery


----------



## iamwhoiam (Jan 10, 2007)

Where's the slot-1 position?


----------



## romeoondaline (Jan 10, 2007)

yea its kewl i gotta addmit 
but latley apple has been doing all these things and is going all around technology. 
Me and my friend decide the next thing its gonna come up wit  is ICOCK and IPUSSY
hahah


----------



## jumpman17 (Jan 10, 2007)

I still don't understand the phone fad. A phone should make calls and that's it. I'm perfectly happy with my old-fashioned phone with no color screen and no fancy games. I use it maybe once or twice a month to make a call if I get lost or something. Why do I need my phone to be able to butter my toast? That's what a knife is for.


----------



## Opium (Jan 10, 2007)

Where do I sign over my soul for one of these?

Now that's a gadget! No longer will you need to carry around an ipod and your mobile. There's some amazing technology on display in that phone. I guess the iPhone is the long rumored touch screen enabled iPod. It looks great.

Not that I can afford it or justify buying one, but if someone gave me one for free I'd certainly be very happy.


----------



## Shinji (Jan 10, 2007)

QUOTE(Opium @ Jan 9 2007 said:


> Where do I sign over my soul for one of these?
> 
> Now that's a gadget! No longer will you need to carry around an ipod and your mobile. There's some amazing technology on display in that phone. I guess the iPhone is the long rumored touch screen enabled iPod. It looks great.
> 
> Not that I can afford it or justify buying one, but if someone gave me one for free I'd certainly be very happy.



IIRC, during the conference, they announced the 2-year cost on the Cingular network.  Its Apple and Cingular...double bummer...


----------



## mthrnite (Jan 10, 2007)

I lie somewhere between Opium and jumpman on this (no there's not a joke there, don't try..) I would love to have just a damn phone.. beep beep beep, I'm makin' a call, that's it.

BUT, if I'm gonna have to pay 30+ bucks a month, it'd better do something else. Take a picture, be a PIM, play some music, something fancy-shmancy, to be worth the monthly fee. I would rather have a 10 buck a month phone any day though.

The iPhone does a lot, but god only knows how much you're gonna have to pay a month to use all it's features. (I know first hand how Sprint gets ya with the "vision" stuff.)


----------



## JPH (Jan 10, 2007)

I don't doubt it's a huge battery burner, my iPod video sure is. I just need a new phone...my Treo 650 sucks (I can't use half the features!). I just want a regular cell phone (maybe one of them RAZR's)...So I'll lay off this iPhone it'll probably be super expensive anyways.


----------



## Deadmon (Jan 10, 2007)

I chuckled when I saw the $599 price for the 8GB model. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I like the phone and all, but I'm not ready for that price yet, but then again, I'm not into the whole cellphone craze. However, multi-touch is intriguing...

I also found it interesting that Apple is not longer called Apple Computer, just Apple. They are starting to expand into consumer electronics...hm..

Maybe I'll just wait for iPhone 2nd generation.


----------



## HugeCock (Jan 10, 2007)

It would be nice to have one item in my pocket that could be a phone, a PDA, a MP3 Player, shit even a handheld gaming device...I still carry my DS, my phone, my PDA and a digital camera with me at all times so my pockets are always full =( Jesus the fingerprints will kill me on this though....And yes prepare to be RAPED on extras fees for internet access and all the extras...I recently got sick of spending 30 a month in sidekick fees switched to ATT's for 15 a month but Its limited interent....so yea 600 dollar phone...30-40 bucks a month...oh and yea...and extra 30 for interntet....thank god I gotta good job...I shall pick one of this up I believe...however I do like GPS....maybe I will wait for one with GPS


----------



## brins0 (Jan 10, 2007)

It amuses me that apple dare even attempt to make a phone. Their iPods, imo, are sub standard audio players. There arn't really any good portable audio players on the market that can muster the quality of a Creative X-Fi card and a good £110 Sennheiser headphones...

And onto the iPhone now. It will NOT run OSX at all... Saying that runs OSX is like saying my phone runs Windows... They will have developed a highly stripped down version of OSX that will have limited features. I don't see many software developers diving to make applications for it, unlike with the WM5 smartphones/pdas which have applications from thousands of developers.

Big wow, 8GB in a phone, like that's not been seen before... My old pda had a CF card slot that would take upto 32GB microdrives, and it had an audio chip in it far superior to the ones found in the iPods.

Any idea what the speed of the processor in this thing is? I'm betting it will not be overclockable, and I doubt it will be lenient on the battery. Making swish graphics is all well and good, but you can fool the unsuspecting public into thinking your device is powerful by heavilly optimising the graphics drawing part of the hardware, and leaving the rest alone.

There are no details there to show how much RAM it has to actually run applications, so it could be limited to summit like 64Mb for the OS and all the programs like it is on most smartphones.

And what is this multi tab thing they're on about? Does that mean that you can touch in multiple places on the screen at the same tiume, and it can interpret all the loactions it's been touched. This would require a MASSIVE redesign of current touchscreen technology, or some software trickery...

Right rant over, I'm sure there were some questions in there somewhere...


----------



## .TakaM (Jan 10, 2007)

nice phone..
I don't really care though.. just seems like it shits allover what the psp could struggle to do... just not interested


----------



## zombgief (Jan 10, 2007)

brins0 said:


> It amuses me that apple dare even attempt to make a phone. Their iPods, imo, are sub standard audio players. There arn't really any good portable audio players on the market that can muster the quality of a Creative X-Fi card and a good £110 Sennheiser headphones...


Perhaps the point of having portable audio is portability?  With the trade-off being sound quality...  I don't remember if Apple is marketing the iPod as having the best sound quality out there, but I also don't think that Creative is marketing the X-Fi as the most portable audio playback device, either...



brins0 said:


> And onto the iPhone now. It will NOT run OSX at all... Saying that runs OSX is like saying my phone runs Windows... They will have developed a highly stripped down version of OSX that will have limited features. I don't see many software developers diving to make applications for it, unlike with the WM5 smartphones/pdas which have applications from thousands of developers.


Why can't it run OSX?  I was always under the impression that modern mobile devices were more than capable of running some distributions of Linux that had a smaller footprint, or perhaps embedded Linux.  Since all of the windowing and graphic operations in OSX are handled by Quartz, which relies on the presence of a GPU (whereas older Linux window managers did now), the GPU should be able to take a huge load off of what the CPU would've needed to do to handle the "windowing".  But it doesn't even seem like the OSX that iPhone runs supports actual "windowing", all the apps shown so far look like they run full-screen.



brins0 said:


> Big wow, 8GB in a phone, like that's not been seen before... My old pda had a CF card slot that would take upto 32GB microdrives, and it had an audio chip in it far superior to the ones found in the iPods.


The difference may be that the iPhone is making use of flash-based storage instead storage that is mechanical-based, like the high capacity microdrives that you mentioned.  I recall reading somewhere that because of its mechanical nature, microdrives would have a higher failure rate than a flash-based counter part, as well as higher power consumption, thus reducing the battery life?



brins0 said:


> Any idea what the speed of the processor in this thing is? I'm betting it will not be overclockable, and I doubt it will be lenient on the battery. Making swish graphics is all well and good, but you can fool the unsuspecting public into thinking your device is powerful by heavilly optimising the graphics drawing part of the hardware, and leaving the rest alone.


I would like to see some specs on the CPU myself.  Are smartphone or PDA CPUs normally overclockable?  If the battery life of 16 hours they quoted for just doing music playback (or 5 hours of talktime) is accurate, that would probably be quite decent.  I'm not quite sure what you mean by heavily optimizing the graphics hardware, but I believe that Core Animation and Quartz Extreme-like effects will be carried out by a mini GPU like the Nvidia GoForce series.



brins0 said:


> There are no details there to show how much RAM it has to actually run applications, so it could be limited to summit like 64Mb for the OS and all the programs like it is on most smartphones.


Yeah, I really wanna know how much RAM this thing will have as well...



brins0 said:


> And what is this multi tab thing they're on about? Does that mean that you can touch in multiple places on the screen at the same tiume, and it can interpret all the loactions it's been touched. This would require a MASSIVE redesign of current touchscreen technology, or some software trickery...


Well the multi-touch interface has been researched for quite a number of years at various research institutions, I believe.  They even released a demo video of a much larger multi-touch display a while back... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e-AZrkFuCZo  I'm not sure if it can interpret ANY number of touch inputs... but it seems like it can handle at least three at once.  Probably not software trickery...


----------



## adgloride (Jan 10, 2007)

I was one of the mugs that paid full price for the Ngage thinking it was the next big thing.  Nokia mostly relyed on 3rd party developers and thats one of the many reasons it failed.  Most of the games being no better than the GBA didn't help either.  I've learned my lesson now and won't even be entertaining the idea of buying one of these.  Loads of other stuff I can thing of doing with $500.  You'll probably drop this once and thats all your money down the drain.


----------



## Hitto (Jan 10, 2007)

Maybe when it's down to ten bucks and enough phone provider points... Honestly, I don't see the fuss behind this, but I have a crappy phone that does just what it's asked : pass and receive calls, no camera, fridge, or intarbutts on it...

Do they still make cheap, phone-only cell phones? Or is a modern phone worth it nowadays, in your opinion?


----------



## Harsky (Jan 10, 2007)

For the people who saw the press release, was he taking a jab at the Nintendo DS?

"Stylus? That's SO outdated. What's the point?"

Granted he coul dbe talking about the hundred and thousands of other PDA devices.


----------



## Veho (Jan 10, 2007)

I think he was referring to the PDAs.


----------



## oteck (Jan 10, 2007)

for a person like me who hates phones this nifty thing will be doing other things than make phone calls


----------



## xflash (Jan 10, 2007)

7th picture said:
			
		

> ignores unintended touches



err how the hell does it know if a touch was unintended or not?


----------



## Psyfira (Jan 10, 2007)

QUOTE(jumpman17 @ Jan 10 2007 said:


> I still don't understand the phone fad. A phone should make calls and that's it. I'm perfectly happy with my old-fashioned phone with no color screen and no fancy games. I use it maybe once or twice a month to make a call if I get lost or something. Why do I need my phone to be able to butter my toast? That's what a knife is for.


I sort of agree, some of the stuff they pack on these things now is a bit silly but others aren't. Decent internet on a phone would be useful if they ever get the conenction fees / speeds up properly. Maps would be a good safety net for times when you've forgotten to bring one. And a calculator is essential if your mental arithmetic's as bad as mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Personally I don't play phone games, already have an MP3 player and could do without having another camera-enabled phone in the pub for our restless mate to take pointless pictures through the bottom of a pint glass when he's bored. (admittedly the amusement when he forgets to check the glass is actually empty first and pours it all over himself is worth it but that's beside the point) Some people would find this stuff useful, I'm just not one of them.

I suppose the main worry with multi-function products is that the more functions the device can perform the poorer it does them. I'd rather have a fantastic reliable phone than a crap mp3-camera-toastmaking battery chewer.


----------



## iamwhoiam (Jan 10, 2007)

I thought audiophile reviews state that the new gen (2nd batch of 4th gen and beyond) have a very good DAC, and it's one of the highest quality portable sources available?

Also regarding your 32gb microdrive, that probably cost triple your PDA in the first place. They are putting the iPhone with 8GB because they know it's not an iPod replacement. It's useful for audio of course, but only as a side feature... after all it's called iPhone and not iPodcaller or whatever.


----------



## Veho (Jan 10, 2007)

Any bets on when they will release an iPhone Shuffle?


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 10, 2007)

Might need a new name, got this from NME.com
There is confusion in the music and technology world today over whether Apple has the rights to the use of the name 'iPhone'.

"As previously reported, Apple launched their combined phone and MP3 player, the iPhone, yesterday (January 9).

However, IT company Cisco own the rights to that name and, in fact, launched an unrelated product three weeks ago called the iPhone - an internet phone.

Charlie Giancarlo, Cisco's head of development, told The Times: "The iPhone mark has been ours since 1996. Apple did ask if they could buy it. We didn't want to part from it."

Initially there was some speculation that Apple's new launch might be called the PodPhone, but since the new gadget's launch it appears a compromise has been reached between the two companies.

Cisco have since admitted that they gave Apple lawyers the final terms of an agreement the night before the unveiling of Apple's iPhone, but there has been no comment from either Apple or Cisco over whether the name has yet been agreed upon.

Apple also launched a new video stream service at yesterday's press conference in San Francisco called Apple TV."


----------



## Shinji (Jan 10, 2007)

QUOTE(xflash @ Jan 10 2007 said:


> 7th picture said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its like your girlfriend, she knows when you mean it and when you dont  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I give a big LOL to the iPhone name debate


----------



## iamwhoiam (Jan 10, 2007)

linksys also have a VOIP phone called an iPhone
haha

EDIT: http://blog.t3.co.uk/page/t3?entry=world_s_first_hands_on
..hand's on preview review

=]

from the sounds of the multitouch technology, it seems like software gimmickery can recognise what you're trying to touch even if you miss it (small links on webpages etc)


----------



## dblank (Jan 10, 2007)

I'll buy one of these in a heartbeat once they drop that stupid 2 year contract nonsense, and drop the price to < $500, if it has decent CPU/RAM specs.

I'd love to use something like this for voip, web browsing, various touch screen "remote control" type of apps (multi-touch will be great), and of course the whole music/movie  playback thing..

I have to say I'm a bit disappointed in the screen resolution.. Nokia's new N800, while not a cellphone, has a beautiful 800x480 screen, is priced at $399 without any BS contracts, and you can buy one right now.

OSX is definately my favorite OS, and I expect to see it running on more handheld devices at some point, can't wait to see what comes of all this


----------



## mcsquared (Jan 10, 2007)

i want one.

now.

not next year.

and im just about to upgrade to a pda on orange too - it'll feel crap compared to this


----------



## larvi (Jan 10, 2007)

It looks like Apple's lawyers dropped the ball on this, they are already getting sued for trademark violation:


Cisco sues Apple over use of iPhone name By JORDAN ROBERTSON, AP Business Writer
19 minutes ago


Cisco Systems Inc. said Wednesday it is suing Apple Inc. in federal court over Apple's use of Cisco's registered iPhone trademark for its new handheld device.

Cisco has owned the trademark on the name "iPhone" since 2000, when it acquired InfoGear Technology Corp., which originally registered the name.

And three weeks ago, Cisco's Linksys division put the trademark to use, releasing an Internet-enabled phone called "iPhone" that uses the increasingly popular Voice over Internet Protocol, or VoIP.

On Tuesday, Apple unveiled the iPhone, its "game-changing" touch-screen-controlled cell phone device that plays music, surfs the Web and delivers voicemail and e-mail.

"Cisco entered into negotiations with Apple in good faith after Apple repeatedly asked permission to use Cisco's iPhone name," said Mark Chandler, Cisco senior vice president and general counsel, in a statement. "There is no doubt that Apple's new phone is very exciting, but they should not be using our trademark without our permission."

Cisco is seeking injunctive relief to prevent Apple from copying Cisco's iPhone trademark.

"Today's iPhone is not tomorrow's iPhone. The potential for convergence of the home phone, cell phone, work phone and PC is limitless, which is why it is so important for us to protect our brand," Chandler added.


----------



## iamwhoiam (Jan 11, 2007)

Haha hmmmph

"Apple responded by saying the lawsuit was "silly" and that Cisco's trademark registration was "tenuous at best".

"We think Cisco's trademark lawsuit is silly," Apple spokesman Alan Hely said. "There are already several companies using the name iPhone for Voice Over Internet Protocol (VOIP) products."

(www.bbc.co.uk)

And before everyone goes "iPhone" is blatently stolen by cisco from the iPod branding.. well, no. 1st gen iPod was released in 2001.

Also from the same page it stated that apple's shares went up 8% =0
You'd have to be silly not to buy shares before Macworld conferences nowadays!


----------



## OrR (Jan 11, 2007)

I've been waiting for exactly this phone for about 5 years now. I'm surprised that Apple got it right but if you think about it, who else could? (Well, I had some hopes for Palm and Motorola but they suck more than I thought. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) Fuck the price, if it's possible I'm going to import it at launch. I'm saving up now. Does anyone know any iPhone gaming sites, yet, or want to start one? I've still got some contacts to some awesome independent (touchscreen-) game developers from the Palm gaming scene. With some luck we could get some things rolling...


QUOTE(jtroye32 @ Jan 9 2007 said:


> and wouldn't gaming be very awkward with only a touch screen?


No. The only thing you need is games designed for it. Gloop Zero, Plazmoids!, Kirby Canvas Curse, Pac Pix, Zelda Phantom Hourglass, Phoenix Wright, Warfare Inc., Elite Beat Agents, Legacy, Noiz2 Java, ...


----------



## HugeCock (Jan 11, 2007)

One extra feature that would kick ass is a programmable remote for your TV, Xbox360, PS2, Stereo Reciever, DVD player, ect... I have a nice ass remote now that is touch screen that does that...but one device to control EVERYTHING would be neat....and it's a phone lol


----------



## 5uck3rpunch (Jan 11, 2007)

QUOTE(HugeCock @ Jan 11 2007 said:


> One extra feature that would kick ass is a programmable remote for your TV, Xbox360, PS2, Stereo Reciever, DVD player, ect... I have a nice ass remote now that is touch screen that does that...but one device to control EVERYTHING would be neat....and it's a phone lol




Yeah, you get a call on the phone & cannot change the channel or WORSE a woman gets a call on it!!!  LOL!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(females: send all complaints to my attourney - mthrnite)


----------



## OrR (Jan 11, 2007)

QUOTE(HugeCock @ Jan 11 2007 said:


> One extra feature that would kick ass is a programmable remote for your TV, Xbox360, PS2, Stereo Reciever, DVD player, ect... I have a nice ass remote now that is touch screen that does that...but one device to control EVERYTHING would be neat....and it's a phone lol


Problem: As far as we know the thing has no IR. Maybe someone could make a little hardware attachment, though. Maybe for GPS, too.


----------



## brins0 (Jan 11, 2007)

QUOTE(OrR @ Jan 11 2007 said:


> QUOTE(HugeCock @ Jan 11 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > One extra feature that would kick ass is a programmable remote for your TV, Xbox360, PS2, Stereo Reciever, DVD player, ect... I have a nice ass remote now that is touch screen that does that...but one device to control EVERYTHING would be neat....and it's a phone lol
> ...



Just another little nail in the iPhone/podPhone/phonePod/applePodPhone thing... almost ALL windows mobile powered smartphones and PDAs can run remote control software that can learn from existing remote controls, without the need for additional adapters. My old HP h2210 came with a really good one in rom, and it had a really powereful IRdA chip in it too, almost 30ft 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Since the apple phone will have no SDIO ports on it, of any kind, you will most likely NOT be able to add an IRdA tranceiver onto it to use it as a remote control, nor will you be able to operate radio freq remote control based systems (like garage doors an other shitz).

Also, most of the modern windows mobile powered devices have GPS built into them, and if they don't (which mine doesn't) you can get very cheap bluetooth receivers for them (I assume it's work for this apple phone too) and then you simply download and install the software to interpret the information fed from the receiver, ie TomTom, iGo, Navigon... (something which will most likely not appear on the apple phone for a while)


----------



## OrR (Jan 11, 2007)

Well, my Pokemon Mini already does remote control so I don't need it in the iPhone... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I just heard that the iPhone might not be an open system so 3rd party software won't run on it. WTF? That just NEEDS to be changed. I can't stand proprietary systems, especially not on the device that is supposed to be my future mobile PC.


----------



## OrR (Jan 12, 2007)

Here is an awesome looking alternative to the iPhone for people like me that need an open system:
http://www.openmoko.com/
Thanks, Apple, for making me find this!


----------



## cenotaph (Jan 13, 2007)

Considering how I'm pretty unimpressed with all of Apple's offerings (sure, Mac OS X is nice, but am I going to pay for something that's basically the NetBSD kernel with some additions plus a nice front-end bundled with some utilities, all of which I can find suitable alternatives for? Nah. Also, why pay for a regular x86 just to get it in nice packaging with a TPM chip?) I won't be getting this. It looks nice and is probably able to perform as well, but I use my phone for calling and to some extent sending messages, not watching videos or surfing the web (that's what I have my laptop or PDA for).

As soon as the reality distortion field has faded, people will realize this isn't very innovative - it's all about style and less about substance.


----------



## Verocity (Jan 13, 2007)

hahahahaha. iphone sucks. I don't like apple though, their mp3 players and Itunes bleh.


----------



## Kyoji (Jan 14, 2007)

I'm in a ranting sort of mood, so, by heck I'm going to rant!

I use to be like all of you. Figured I'd fight the tide. Buy other, "superior" mp3 players because they were cheaper, had more features and , LOL, had a replaceable battery. So, I bought a Creative Nomad Jukebox Zen Xtra. Yes, that is the actual name. This thing was a brick. Thick, heavy, and not entirely what I would call, "attractive." "But Kyoji," you say, "it's not about how it looks, its about what it does!" Yes, and no. Yes, an mp3 player is expected to have certain features. No, extra features are not supposed to make up for the fact it looks like crap. Like it or not, you're not gonna feel comfortable whipping out a 1 inch thick mp3 player in a crowd of people, much less feel comfortable carrying it around.

And the software! Oh, the software. Granted, some companies got it right with drag-and-drop. This was perfect for the "expert" windows user such as myself who didn't need an all in one piece of software to do everything for me. I thought I was better, and on the whole much more intelligent than 90% of the population for choosing something other than Apple.

Then, I bought an iPod.

And by golly, I figured out what all the hype was about. The iPod is slick, it plays music well, displays it well, and above all, plays with iTunes VERY well. Now, in my opinion iTunes as a media player is garbage. But iTunes as a program to manage my iPod is genius. It just flat out works, and it works great. The same cannot be said for the majority of the software for other mp3 players. And to make sure it's got a leg up on the drag and drop crowd, it does things like automatically includes album art when added to the library. You know how liberating it is to not have to find that stuff myself? Very. Oh, and not to mention the iPod also looks great, and has an incredibly small footprint. 

I'm expecting Apple to do to cell phones what they did to mp3 players. No radical new technology, just refinement of existing ideas to the point where it crushes all other offerings. They'll make it easy, very easy. I used to think that was one draw back of apple products, because I was an idiotic elitist. Then I realized computers where supposed to make things easier, not harder. So, I let them. I'll probably never go back. 

As for price, everybody said no one would buy an iPod when Apple announced it, either. And look where we are today. So please, stop trashing Apple because they are popular. They make some excellent products you are missing out on.


----------



## Dullin (Jan 14, 2007)

QUOTE(iamwhoiam @ Jan 10 2007 said:


> Also regarding your 32gb microdrive, that probably cost triple your PDA in the first place. They are putting the iPhone with 8GB because they know it's not an iPod replacement. It's useful for audio of course, but only as a side feature... after all it's called iPhone and not iPodcaller or whatever.




The 32GB would actually be cheaper than the 8G since the smaller one is NAND flash memory and the other one is a hard drive. Kinda like how the 8G nano costs the same as the 30G ipod video.

Point is that they think you're gonna fling this thing around and it still needs to stream data. Either that or they will be making a smaller ipod only version with bigger storage jsut to piss us off (they like to do that alot).


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jan 14, 2007)

not a fan of apple and it would be a shame if they tried to get into video game consoles!!!

the Ipox (Xbox)


----------



## mthrnite (Jan 14, 2007)

QUOTE(juggernaut911 @ Jan 13 2007 said:


> not a fan of apple and it would be a shame if they tried to get into video game consoles!!!
> 
> the Ipox (Xbox)


Tried and pfayalled!


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jan 14, 2007)

hehe


----------



## Kyoji (Jan 14, 2007)

QUOTE(Dullin @ Jan 14 2007 said:


> QUOTE(iamwhoiam @ Jan 10 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Also regarding your 32gb microdrive, that probably cost triple your PDA in the first place. They are putting the iPhone with 8GB because they know it's not an iPod replacement. It's useful for audio of course, but only as a side feature... after all it's called iPhone and not iPodcaller or whatever.
> ...


Hard drives require more power, and therefore a beefier battery, to maintain the same battery life NAND storage would give you.


----------



## Psyfira (Jan 14, 2007)

QUOTE(cenotaph @ Jan 13 2007 said:


> It looks nice and is probably able to perform as well, but I use my phone for calling and to some extent sending messages, not watching videos or surfing the web (that's what I have my laptop or PDA for). As soon as the reality distortion field has faded, people will realize this isn't very innovative - it's all about style and less about substance.


Actually I can see how having an integrated PDA and phone would be useful (probably more for people who don't already own a PDA). But you're absolutely right about the style vs substance argument. 

If the iPhone comes out and it "revolutionises" the market by doing exactly the same thing existing phones do just with the Apple name behind it then fine. I'll believe it when I see it. The point is, the phone market is already flooded with handsets. Almost everyone has one. Whereas MP3 players didn't really catch on until the iPod was released. Apple have a much harder fight on their hands to get enough attention to win over the mobile market, bearing in mind that their target audience is already narrowed down to the PDA phone crowd rather that every phone user. 

Kyoji mentions simplicity, well how about this: I have an MP3 player. It's pretty, it's small, when I plug it in it just works and so does the software (and as an aside yes, it does do a lot more than a comparatively priced iPod, with extra features I actually use). It was manufactured by Creative. That doesn't turn me into an "oh oh it works so well, everything Creative do is awesome! Even before it's released!" preacher. Even you have to admit that a lot of the love for Apple atm is to do with the company's image. The "underdog that came out on top". The only reason the iPod "crushed" everything else is because it became "cool" to have one, and a well known name to the average consumer who doesn't do their research. 

(Incidentally I don't know what this "8GB isn't enough for a music player" crap is. It's obviously not going to carry your entire music collection but it's more than enough for the stuff you would *actually* listen to while out. And everyone knows flash drives beat HDD's in terms of stability, would be nice to wait until the price of 8GB flash drives drops a bit though.)


----------



## jhoff80 (Jan 14, 2007)

I've got a Treo, the iPhone doesn't compare at all.


----------



## Azimuth (Jan 14, 2007)

iPhone and DRM

iPhone not running OSX

Market Share

The iPhone is gonna have a tough time trying to achieve its 1% market share, but with apple's marketing campaign they might pull it off.


----------



## neojei (Jan 14, 2007)

It's a nice phone, but gotta remember it is just a cell phone. All those features must have some charge on them, especially since it's cingular. Just to go on the net costs money, its like 10 cents a KB downloaded. To me that leaves out a lot of the 'coolness' factor. Also, making calls on it would be bothersome. Yeah the idea of using a touch screen with buttons sounds cool, but you can't actually just feel the numbers out and just dial by touch, I remember reading a few reviews of the SLVR L7, people complaing about its touch pad, cuz it was harder to touch dial on it. Also, it just boasts a 2megapixle camera, so pictures on it won't be that great. To me it's mediocre, but if you were going to use it to its full potential, such as using its internet features, which from what I can tell carried a lot of weight of the features, then it would be a nice toy to have and show off. I love how it looks, but I just can't see normal consumers using all of what it can do, then again this is business, and all they want is our money, so they can carelss if you just use it for like 1/3rd of it can do thats like buying something for 600$ and just using about 200$ worth of it. Anyways, that's my opinion on the iphone.


----------



## OrR (Jan 15, 2007)

QUOTE(Kyoji @ Jan 14 2007 said:


> So please, stop trashing Apple because they are popular. They make some excellent products you are missing out on.


I would love to hype the iPhone. However, there is one problem: Apple have become power abusing arrogant assholes. If this thing was an open system, it could have been great for everyone. However, it's going to be closed so Apple is just going to use it to screw customers. They force me to go with the Linux device. It's going to be more work but in the end it's going to be much more awesome and cheaper.


----------



## Kyoji (Jan 15, 2007)

QUOTE(OrR @ Jan 15 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Kyoji @ Jan 14 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > So please, stop trashing Apple because they are popular. They make some excellent products you are missing out on.
> ...


I remember reading this is a result of Cingular. Jobs was quoted as saying that user created apps could "cripple" a cell phone network. If this is truly the case, I don't see any major carriers picking up an open Linux based phone anytime soon. Besides, if the iPhone becomes as popular as Apple hopes it does, it'll just be hacked anyway, like every other phone platform out there.


----------



## OrR (Jan 15, 2007)

The Palm Treo is open and successful. Win Mobile phones are open and successful. I'll be able to use the Linux phone on any network I can get a sim card for. Jobs is lying.
I'm sure the iPhone will be hacked. That won't help much, though. Homebrew stuff that's only working if you are using hacking tools simply won't get as much developer and customer attention as programs written in a legit way will.


----------

